# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour Indonesia - Bali (5 ngày 4 đêm)

## luongle.bgvn

*Tour du lịch Indonesia – Bali*
*(Chương trình: 5 ngày 4 đêm)*

_         Không chỉ có biển xanh như ngọc và những bãi tắm đẹp như mơ, đảo Bali (Indonesia) còn hấp dẫn du khách nhờ lịch sử lâu đời và nền văn hóa đặc sắc. Đến Bali, bạn sẽ bất ngờ thú vị khi được tham dự những lễ hội tôn giáo độc đáo, viếng những đền chùa uy nghi, linh thiêng. Không có gì ngạc nhiên khi biết rằng số du khách đến Bali hằng năm chiếm tới hơn 80% lượng khách quốc tế của Indonesia, và nhiều người trong số đó thậm chí còn chọn Bali là điểm đến duy nhất trong số hơn 17.000 hòn đảo của đảo quốc này. Đảo nhỏ, nhưng ngập tràn màu xanh cây lá và lẩn khuất đây đó là những ngôi đền. Đền giữa núi, đền giữa biển, đền giữa vườn…_
*NGÀY 01:        HÀ NỘI - SINGAPORE – BALI                             (ĂN: Chiều)*
*10h00’*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đưa Quý khách ra sân bay *Quốc Tế Nội Bài, 13h15’* đáp chuyến bay*SQ175* tới *Singapore*. Quý khách được phục vụ bữa trưa trên máy bay.
*17h40’:           * Tới Singapore, đoàn  chuyển tiếp chuyến bay *SQ 948* lúc *19h00’* đi Bali .
*21h30’* :           Đến Bali, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn đi ăn tối và về nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn *Wina Holiday Villa**** hoặc tương đương .
*NGÀY 02:         BALI – KINTAMANI                                    (ĂN: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
*Sáng:*               Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách thưởng thức *chương trình biểu diễn những điệu múa dân gian Indonesia Barong và Karis* tại làng văn hóa dân tộc *Batubulan*. Đoàn bắt đầu chương trình tham quan*cao nguyên Kintamani* (nằm trên đảo Borneo). Từ trên độ cao 1500m so với mực nước biển, Quý khách ngắm toàn cảnh núi lửa và lòng hồ Batur. Trên đường đi, đoàn thăm làng thủ công mỹ nghệ truyền thống: *Celuk* –_với nghề khảm vàng bạc_, *Mas*: _với nghề khảm gỗ_.
*Chiều:             * Sau khi ăn trưa, Quý khách thăm *thị trấn Tampaksiring* với *Phủ tổng thống và Đền suối Tirta Empul* – _nơi được tương truyền ai tắm tại suối này sẽ trẻ mãi không già._ Trên đường trở về, đoàn thăm *Làng Ubud -*_quê hương của nhiều họa sĩ nổi tiếng Bali_* và Cung điện vua Ubud -* _một địa điểm nổi tiếng về nghệ thuật kiến trúc với những chi tiết trang trí đặc sắc_.  Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương . Tối tự do tham quan thành phố biển Bali hoặc nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
*Sáng:             * Sau bữa sáng tại  
*NGÀY 03:         BALI – MENGWI - BEDUGUL – TANAH LOT  (ĂN: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
khách sạn, Quý khách *tự do vui chơi, tắm biển và nghỉ ngơi, tham quan* _– chiêm ngưỡng hòn đảo Bali đẹp hoang sơ và đầy sức hấp dẫn với những bãi biển xanh rượi đầy cát, những thửa ruộng bậc thang ngút ngàn, những ngọn núi lửa cao chót vót, những khe núi sâu hun hút, những mặt hồ nguyên sơ và những cánh rừng nhiệt đới hoang dã_…
*Chiều:*             Sau bữa trưa, Đoàn tham quan *Đền Hoàng gia (Royal Temple) -*_ ngôi đền lớn và đẹp nhất theo kiến trúc của người Bali_. Đoàn thăm quan *ngôi làng nhỏ Bedugul* bên hồ Bratan. Quý khách thăm *ngôi đền thiêng Tanah Lot* - _nằm trên một mỏm đá ngoài biển khơi – nơi ngắm hoàng hôn trên biển Ấn Độ Dương lý tưởng nhất_. Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .
*NGÀY 04:          BALI – SINGAPORE                                  (ĂN: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
*Sáng:*              Sau bữa sáng, Đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay và làm thủ tục cho chuyến bay*SQ941* đi Singapore lúc *09h15’.*
*11h45’:           * Đến Singapore, xe ô tô và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi tham quan *Toà nhà Quốc hội*, *Tượng đài Dr. Stamford,* công viên* Merlion* _nơi có bức tượng Sư tử biển biểu tượng của đất nước S’pore_*,* nhà hát *Esplanade* có hình trái Sầu riêng trên* vịnh Marina, Suntect City –* _khu phong thủy đẹp nhất Singapore._ Đoàn thăm quan *Vườn thực vật -* _nơi được coi như lá phổi xanh của thành phố._ Đoàn tự do mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn thuế,các trung tâm thương mại nổi tiếng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *Aqueen ****hoặc tương đương.
*NGÀY 05:          SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI                                  (ĂN: Sáng)*
*Sáng:             * Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, Đoàn tự do sắp xếp hành lý  cho tới giờ ra sân bay về Hà nội. Đoàn đáp chuyến bay *SQ176* lúc *09h50’* về Hà Nội.
*12h20'*:             Đến sân bay *Nội Bài* xe ôtô đưa Quý khách về nội thành. Chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đi.
*Giá trọn gói cho 1 khách: 20.150.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 15 khách)*

*Giá Bao gồm:*
1. _Khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn (Phòng đôi, nếu khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ sẽ ở phòng 3 người);_
2. _Các bữa ăn theo chương trình;_
3. _Xe máy lạnh đời mới : trong và ngoài nước;_
4. _Phí SB quốc tế, an ninh hàng không;_
5. _Vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần 1 tại các điểm trong chương trình;_
6. _Quà tặng của: Mũ, Vỏ HC;_
7. _Bảo hiểm du lịch._ 
*Giá không bao gồm :*
1. _Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống , hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn;_
2. _Chi phí phòng đơn;_
3. _Phí phục vụ cho HDV và lái xe địa phương: 3USD / khách / ngày tour_ 
*Ghi chú :*
- _Quý khách nộp hộ chiếu còn hạn 6 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành_
- _Giá tính cho trẻ em ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ._
- _Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu_
- _Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo ngày khởi hành cụ thể_
- _Nếu bỏ qua các điểm shopping chỉ định trong chương trình (Làng thủ công, Cửa hàng miễn thuế), giá cộng thêm: 40 USD/khách._

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0461/ Hotline: 0975 410 995 – Ms Lương*
*Email:  sale2.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

